# Post-A-Pic Roll Call...



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Every good forum needs a Readers Rides thread. Heres mine, wheres yours?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the idea of the danger tape... and there IS a members ride section.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

andre said:


> *I like the idea of the danger tape... and there IS a members ride section.  *


Doh! I was affraid of that. Where is it? I just registered today.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *I like the idea of the danger tape*


It's there for "Danger! 1 step forward and you will be sucked thru a huge mesh grill and cut into tiny square pieces" 

Love stealth projectors and corners though


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *
> 
> It's there for "Danger! 1 step forward and you will be sucked thru a huge mesh grill and cut into tiny square pieces"
> 
> Love stealth projectors and corners though *


Actually the Danger Tape is a warning to small rodents like the Raccoon that demolished my last kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh so dats wut happened to the Extreme bumper---too bad. BUt the Omega looks betta anyway


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

nice kit 
where u get it and how much?


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh, you are already in the member rides board.....


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

It looks like the omega kit from ninjacars.com in his sig i just want to know where you can buy it online because i didn't see a online shop at that site. So plz some info ^_^


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

www.NinjaCar.com guys. Watch out for those "s"s. Theyll get you every time.


----------

